# Strongest Punch in the World



## luckylovescc (Aug 31, 2008)

Strongest Punch in the World
Animal Olympians: Featherweight boxing. A maritime creature that is 4 inches long and

powerful than a point 22 calibre pistol. Big things certainly do come in small packages!








http://zoo.iqwww.com/fish/strongest-punch-in-the-world-36/


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

wow!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Moving this to Saltwater.


----------



## luckylovescc (Aug 31, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

luckylovescc said:


> I like it.


look up these guys at ted.com
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/sheila_...st_animals.html
I LOVE mantis shrimp.. They have evolved a punch that has two equally strong blows.. and it moves so fast underwater that it vaporizes water after the hit. well worth the 17 min video, after piranhafury ted.com is my fav site!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

interesting video! definatly watch video at minute 11 where they talk about the water vaporization.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Many people keep these guys as pets. Pretty cool!


----------

